# Pop A Box...Again!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Blistering South winds bring a strong bite on Trout with full limits to 24" for wade fishing guests along with huge boxes of Redfish and Black Drum. Weather instability predicted for next week is stabilizing and we are fielding a heavy schedule. We'll be working live bait over area shell as winds stabilize (if they stabilize) or tucked up shallow over mud/grass in velocity. Pretty typical May thus far with Trout fishing definately rebounding over last Spring Year over Year.

We'd like to thank everyone for covering us up and continuing to make Castaway Lodge "the destination" here on the middle coast.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

A few straggler pics rolling in from Capt. Chris Cady.


----------

